# I hope i can keep my chickens



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I just recieved a letter in the mail from the town of adams ma saying that where I live is not zoned for chickens and mayn't people around my town have chickens. Im going to have to apeal this to the town hall. And suggestions????


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Can you start a petition for allowing chickens? A lot of times the turn off is the roosters with living fairly close to neighbors. Another thing is many peoples assumptions that chickens are stupid dirty birds which they are not. Their coops are just as clean as their owner's make them to be. We have a similar debate in a county North of me. The lack of knowledge of chicken raising is what was shutting it down my way. The more you educate people by example, the better the chances of getting this over turned. Talk, talk, talk, and teach while you talk. That's what I do. People don't realize how raising chickens really has changed over the years so its not like they remember it being when they were kids.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Prepare yourself with as much accurate information on proper chicken care. Also, be sure you check out any ACTUAL laws and local ordinances so that you know the actual wording, many times its confusing and misinterpreted.

One of the issues that non chicken people will throw at you is how you are "spreading bird flu that will kill us all". They hear something for 5 seconds on TV and think that every bird out there will kill us if we come in contact with it.

I had a woman tell me in Tractor Supply that I'm spreading bird flu by feeding the birds (I had two sacks of sunflower seeds in my cart). I told her that wasn't true and she should really find accurate and factual information before spreading panic and fear.

Start with healthy peeps, keep a sound, dry and clean coop and give them sunshine and good food and they will take care of themselves.

Good Luck!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Send a PM to bootedbantam. She's working on this at the moment. Also CLUCK on Facebook has great resources for someone having to deal with this.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

First, you have to be a registered voter and know your town laws. Second, start a petition and gather letters from neighbors. Third, you need to be able to present a good case of information on why we need the law changed. 

Do you have a permit? How many chickens do you have? Do you have a place to put the chickens during your fight with city hall? Send me a private message if you want more info, I need more information in order to help. I also have a lot of great articles to read and help state your case. Make sure it is worth it for you to go up against the government. Good luck..


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Thankyou very much all of you for your ideas I will come up with the best plan that I can. Tomorrow morning I'm going down to the town hall and talk with them and find out the actual laws. Thank you for your help and keep posting your suggestions! Everything will help I got 30 days...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Keep us posted on how it goes. We'll help as we can.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

There's a person on BYC that is fighting the fight. Maybe you can chat with him. He's on the MI thread and his name is RaZ. He's been to court a couple of times now.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Funny how having chickens can be such a battle. Get stuck with a neighbor's barking 24/7 dog or unneutered male loose dog and its no big deal. I'd much rather listen to clucking happy chickens any day!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Funny how having chickens can be such a battle. Get stuck with a neighbor's barking 24/7 dog or unneutered male loose dog and its no big deal. I'd much rather listen to clucking happy chickens any day!!!


you are so right. how can people say chickens are noisy ? all i hear are dogs barking car alarms and planes. never hear my chickens.


----------

